# license required?



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a license, but is a license required to fish from the surf? Taking my bro-in-law in the near future and wondering if he's gonna have to buy a license? Thanks


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

You do not need a license if you are a florida resident when fishing from shore or a structure attached to the shore.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad from Bagdad (3/9/2009)*I have a license, but is a license required to fish from the surf? Taking my bro-in-law in the near future and wondering if he's gonna have to buy a license? Thanks


You didn't mention if your brother-in-law IS a Florida resident or not.

Resident..as stated no.

As Non-Resident....yes


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

And STAY OUT OF THE WATER!!!! I know it is rare but, I have heard of people that have gotten tickets for being in the water while fishing! I can not say if they were being jerks but, either way I would stay out of the water! Just my .02


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Additional requirement is proof of residence (i.e. driver's license, state ID card, etc). I'm fairly certain that you are also legal to wade fish, but so long as there is not a vessel nearby (the ole "quick, here comes Johnny Law, everyone in the water and pretend you're wading!" technique protection clause).


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

i could be mistaken, but aren't you legal if you are in 4 feet or less of water?


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to know about the wade fishing, whether it is legal to do w/o a license if you are a Florida resident. I'm sure it's not as simple as one would expect.


----------

